# Does this seem like a decent grooming table?



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Master-Equipment-Small-Grooming-Table/dp/B001VPAEQS/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1382957313&sr=8-3&keywords=dog+grooming+table

It seems to have gotten good reviews.

Other recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ludo is small so it could work for him. Where would you set it up? I have a Midwest grooming table for Leo and I like being able to set it up in different places and to be able to move around him while I work on him. Would the little table be stable enough for Ludo to feel comfortable staying on it while you work?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi has one of those, so hopefully she will weigh in. It would definitely be too small for Kodi. It also means that you STILL need to put it on something else. (I'm also not use I'd like the turn table part... it's easy enough to turn a small dog. If they start scrambling on that, it could turn into a hamster wheel! )

This is the table I have. I like it very much because it is REALLY easy to set up, folds neatly and easily for storage behind a door and is light weight. I also have a grooming arm and loop. (sold separately)


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I have one for Brody. The only thing I, surprisingly, don't like is the rotation element. It rotates when I don't want to and Brody has figured out how to make it rotate him away from me. Plus, he likes to cozy up to the bar to hide body parts from me. Other, than that, it's small, easily portable and I have space for it in my small apartment. I just plunk it down on top of my freezer and stash it away in a closet when I'm done.

Brody (12ish pounds, he's not been weighed recently) is at the large end of fitting on it (IE he barely fits).


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

That's the one I have and I love it. I think Tracy and Brody have this one too.
It will not spin on it's own, you need to turn it so don't worry about that. It's great because I can put it on the ottoman and groom them while I'm watching tv 
It turns easily but does not spin and is a perfect size for both Riley and Piper. 
This is 10 lb Riley:

ETA: I just saw your response Tracy, interesting that yours seems to spin more easily than mine...or Brody is much smarter than Piper and Riley


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine has worked fine. It can fit on top of a dryer or any counter top or table.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Pipersmom said:


> That's the one I have and I love it. I think Tracy and Brody have this one too.
> It will not spin on it's own, you need to turn it so don't worry about that. It's great because I can put it on the ottoman and groom them while I'm watching tv
> It turns easily but does not spin and is a perfect size for both Riley and Piper.
> This is 10 lb Riley:
> ...


Yeah, it's Brody who makes it turn. Maybe it's because he's a bit heavier/bigger than your guys. All in all, it's easy to assemble, nice and sturdy, and easy to store. In general I like it. It's definitely much easier than not having it.

I keep meaning to see if I can tighten up the rotation mechanism, but I never seem to get around to looking at it. I'm such a procrastinator. Ha ha


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Well thanks a lot - can't believe so many of you have it! Yay! I'm going to order it. Many thanks.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

krandall said:


> Suzi has one of those, so hopefully she will weigh in. It would definitely be too small for Kodi. It also means that you STILL need to put it on something else. (I'm also not use I'd like the turn table part... it's easy enough to turn a small dog. If they start scrambling on that, it could turn into a hamster wheel! )
> 
> This is the table I have. I like it very much because it is REALLY easy to set up, folds neatly and easily for storage behind a door and is light weight. I also have a grooming arm and loop. (sold separately)


Did you mean to attach a link or picture or did you mean "this" as in the one I posted is the one you have?


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Pucks104 said:


> Ludo is small so it could work for him. Where would you set it up? I have a Midwest grooming table for Leo and I like being able to set it up in different places and to be able to move around him while I work on him. Would the little table be stable enough for Ludo to feel comfortable staying on it while you work?


I would set it up in my laundry room. I have a fold out table there and sink. But you have a point I wouldn't be able to move around him that way...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

tra_po said:


> Did you mean to attach a link or picture or did you mean "this" as in the one I posted is the one you have?


Duh!:doh: Sorry!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Champagne-T...ng-Table-/120565771184?_trksid=p2054897.l4276


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm so glad you posted this thread, I've been contemplating ordering this as well! Good to know it works for so many on here...I may just have to get it!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone interested in purchasing this grooming table may be able to get a bargain and help the dogs of Havanese Rescue. What could be better 

There is one up for bid at the Havanese Rescue online auction going on right now. The current bid is only $23!!!

It's item 298 on page 15 (there's lots of other great stuff too!)

http://2013auctionhri.homestead.com/Page-15.html


----------

